# Notebook bis ca. 600



## modding99 (22. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag, ich suche eine Notebook es sollte ausschließlich für Internet, ein bißchen Fotoshop und Musikhören sein, als eher Office.

Es sollte haben:

Core 2 Duo (order reicht Centrino aus)
2GB (oder reicht 1GB)

Joa und W-Lan sonst eigentlich das normale.

Was gibt es denn da so für max. 600 wenn es geht auch günstiger


----------



## blueman (22. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich werde mir warscheinlich diesen Laptop kaufen. Es ist ein Samsung R60 Aura Deesan, um die 600

Mit einem T2330. Ist das ein Dual Core?

Hier haste mal ein Datenblatt.

hier

Gruß


----------



## modding99 (22. Januar 2008)

Ja dass ist ein Dual Core.

Aber leider doch noch etwas zu teuer für mich. Weil für dass was ich ein Notebook brauchen werde, ist dass noch zu hoch.


----------



## blueman (22. Januar 2008)

modding99 schrieb:


> Ja dass ist ein Dual Core.



Ok! Danke

War nur ein Versuch


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Januar 2008)

Was hälst du davon das ist mit XP KLICK

Und das geliche Modell etwas billiger mit Vista KLICK
Kauf dir dazu noch ein weiteres GB RAM > 20


----------



## kmf (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir bei Gig* das Samsung R60 für 699 letzten Herbst zugelegt. Hat den ATI 1250 Chipsatz, einen DualCore Pentium mit 2x1,86 Ghz, eine 160er Festplatte, 2 Gib Ram und patschehändchen-anfälliges-Klavierlack-Outfit. 15,4" Screen mit 1280x800 Auflösung. Screen spiegelt durch die Glasscheibe etwas. Ist aber reine Gewöhnungssache.

Fiasko32 in der Home-Edition ist natürlich dabei. XP nicht. 

Sind noch ein paar stimmige Software-Beigaben dabei. Alles in allem ein vernünftiges Angebot. Zwei meiner Radfahrkollegen haben vor ein paar Tagen auf Anraten von mir sich das gleiche Book im Mediamarkt gekauft und sind damit hoch zufrieden.





Fußnote:

* Geiz ist geil


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2008)

Aufgrund des sehr guten Services kann ich nur Dell empfehlen. Ich habe schon mehrere Reklamationen miterlebt (auch im Freundeskreis), und das Notebook war spätestens eine Woche später wieder da. Wird von UPS abgeholt und auch wieder geliefert. PERFEKT!!!


----------



## kmf (23. Januar 2008)

^^ Das zahlst aber vorher.

Mein altes Notebook, das ich letztens meiner Tochter vererbt hab, war auch von Dell, ein Latitude irgendwas mit Centrino 1,7 Ghz- ich glaub es war eine CPU mit Banias Kern. Das war damals um oder knapp über 2000.


----------



## Klutten (24. Januar 2008)

@ kmf

Schau dir die aktuellen Preise von Dell an. In vielen Serien ist keine Spur mehr von den einst hohen Preisen zu sehen. Ich habe vor 3 Jahren auch noch 2500 Euro für ein Inspiron 8600C mit allen Extras bezahlt. Aktuell tummeln sich aber in der 500-1000 Euro Klasse sehr viele Geräte. Alle sind ausreichend schnell und haben den sehr guten Dell Service.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2008)

Guck mal bei Dell. Die haben echt gute angebote und super P/L Verhältniss.


----------

